# Nice yellowfin



## 24ft fishmaster

Some big fish being caught out at the rigs right now ,my buddy landed this one Saturday he leaves out of Pensacola pass didn't want me to give the rig up but thought you would enjoy seeing pic!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

That's a stud. Did they weigh it?


----------



## cobe killer

nice YFT!!!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

No didn't weigh it


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Is that possibly a bigeye or even a bluefin? Just asking, but looks a little off to be a YF.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

*Pics*

Look at themy both


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

*Pics*

Sickles


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Im no tuna expert but it looks to be a bumble bee tuna.
Blue fin, yellow fin. Big eye whatev. Nice size, got yourself a little 62" butter ball. Looks to have decent fat in the majors, nice color. That fish with todays market will go for 16 dollars a lb.

Did you use the green stick!?!


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Pretty sure it is a bigeye. If so, that is even more a trophy than a YF. I was just asking. Looks too front heavy and has too short sickles to be a yellowfin IMO. But I'm wrong about stuff everyday. Either way, heck of a catch and I wasn't taking anything away from it. I'm guessing it came from one of the drill ships in the vicinity of Horn (but again only because there seem to be a lot of bigeyes in that area). Again, great fish. MSViking has caught a slob bigeye, so he may can chime in. I struggle identifying bigeyes compared to yellowfins.


----------



## Xiphius

big ass YF
Great catch!


----------



## bcahn

Don't have to give up the rig, but how did they catch this guy, trolling, chunking, bottom, popping, live bait?
Great catch for sure!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

Chunking blackfin caught 5 more in the 40,50lb range


----------



## Keithcooking

I would kinda like you to tell me the rig ha jk


----------



## WhyMe

Nice.
Whyme


----------



## Aqua Therapy

I was on the boat. It was really cool watching the yellowfins busting on flyers. Actually we caught yellowfin and blackfin on giant poppers. The best fisherman on the boat was Rachel. She couldn't get enough fighting those tuna. The biggest fish in the picture was a yellowfin. It had very large sickle fins that you cant see in the picture.


----------



## gamefisherman

Great catch, but it's silly to think you have to keep a rig secret. The fish, bait, current and general conditions change constantly. Any hot rig can, and likely will be, cold next trip out.


----------



## jack2

Hall Pass said:


> I was on the boat. It was really cool watching the yellowfins busting on flyers. Actually we caught yellowfin and blackfin on giant poppers. The best fisherman on the boat was Rachel. She couldn't get enough fighting those tuna. The biggest fish in the picture was a yellowfin. It had very large sickle fins that you cant see in the picture.


ah, come on, adam. we know you showed rachel how to catch that fish.:whistling:
anyway. nice catch, whoever caught it. way to go guys.

jack


----------



## Bullshark

The rig really doesn't matter. I've been working out of green canyon over the last few weeks and have seen schools of the biggest tuna in my career. I guarantee the didn't run out there. Just fish the weather side of a supply boat near a rig that has been on dp for a while. I've been hand feeding tuna way bigger than that one.


----------



## Boardfeet

Definitely a YFT
look at the elongated scycle fin, 

damn I can't spell sychle, or whatever


----------



## Dive1

If we had the rig name, we could probably help identify what tuna family it came from....haha just sayin. Just want to help.


----------

